# LHD R34 GTR



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

How in the hell is that LHD I've never seend a LHD R34 GTR, is it modified that way or what??


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

i don't know but they are some damn good pics. looks a really nice clean example of an r34


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes,it has a conversion to LHD,i think it is the best conversion in the World:smokin:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

BBD has a 34 with a LHD conversion in Dubai   

Best regards Alan


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

well if you cant see that that is modified you must be blind

only joking.

there are a couple of LHD GTR's around. apperently it costs about £20k to do it neatly...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think to register the car in UAE you need LHD conversion . . .


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

dam i've seen a couple of LHD gtr's but no where near as good as that!!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Thats TurboAWD's R34 i belive, nice car. 

It has 850hp? Street legal?

-Rostampoor


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

stearing wheels on the LEFT thats how


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I've seen a few L.H.Ds in Dubai, mostly R33s


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah to legally drive in the UAE must be LHD. you find lots of american muscle down there actually...


----------

